# Meguiars 365 paint protect 50ml sample interest



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello all, I have been allowed to sell 50ml samples of some meguiars 365 paint protect which I have picked up while in the USA working.

This isn't a sales thread but just to gain interest if people will be interested in purchasing some which will be priced around £8 including postage and all PayPal fees.

It's an easy to use sealant spray on, wipe and buff off giving 365 days protection.

This isn't available in the UK so a chance to seal your car for £8 with a years protection (claimed from meguiars)










Approved by Admin on this occasion


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Can it be used on glass and plastic trims?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve8182 said:


> Can it be used on glass and plastic trims?


Glass: no,
Plastic, chrome, metal trims: yes!

:thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

365 days! That's some claim. If it lasts half of that though I'd still be interested.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Id be after a sample if available please.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Waiting on dropper bottles to arrive but will get a thread up in the sales section (depending on demand of around 8)


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Any idea why they don't plan on selling this in the UK?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Not too sure if I'm honest, I don't work for meguiars (wasn't sarcasm or meant in an abrupt way)


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Put me down please look interesting stuff, wonder how it'll compare to my madcow ultra violet 

Steve


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just to let you know it is available in the UK via eBay at around £20 a bottle.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

BaileyA3 said:


> Just to let you know it is available in the UK via eBay at around £20 a bottle.


Just looked but the only one I can see is £47 with a cup


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

eBay £20 mate 
151941946416


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

BaileyA3 said:


> Just to let you know it is available in the UK via eBay at around £20 a bottle.


It was about £9 in Walmart when I saw it early last year, Megs stuff is often 2 or 3 times more here so £20 sounds about right.
It is aimed at those who have little time or interest in monthly care. Not a great "shiner".


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

BaileyA3 said:


> Just to let you know it is available in the UK via eBay at around £20 a bottle.


Yep I bought a bottle a couple of months ago


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steve8182 said:


> Just looked but the only one I can see is £47 with a cup


I saw a UK seller selling for £20 and a couple of over seas sellers for same price once postage is included, I searched meguiars paint protect if that helps.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yep I bought a bottle a couple of months ago


What do you think of it? I first heard of it a couple of months ago and really wanted to try it but it wasn't available over here at the time.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

BaileyA3 said:


> What do you think of it? I first heard of it a couple of months ago and really wanted to try it but it wasn't available over here at the time.


A little goes a very long way, buffs up well but unremarkable otherwise


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

certainly sounds interesting for sure


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

50ml dropper bottles have arrived today so will have a sales thread live tonight


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am tempted to order some form the states but if i do it may be better to order a good few bottles if i am gonna get stung with taxes and shipping


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

A years worth of protection....I doubt it very much.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt I will have one, what time tonight?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

365 days is very optimistic...


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Whenever I get chance to sit down, I guess it'll be around 8pm all being well


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ross said:


> 365 days is very optimistic...


Very indeed....if it protected a year, it would cost more than £20.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Would see a few months I would say not 12


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

In Aussie climate a little bit dryer than Europe 😋. It genuinely lasts 2 months before the "beading effect" goes.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> Matt I will have one, what time tonight?


Sales thread is live :thumb:


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Is this one of the only spray on, wipe off sealants available?


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Had a little play with this product today. Although the weather being dry and bright I think it was little to damp to be applying sealants etc but it still went on easy and wiping off just required using a few more microfibres. Pleased with the look

Be interesting how it performs in the next few weeks


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought a bottle of Meguires Paint Protect 365 from Halfords today. It seems perfect for protecting the matte black wrap on my GT-R as it contains no gloss enhancers or waxes.

Can't wait to try it so does anyone have any opinions on ease of use and beading longevity yet?


----------

